# Hausbesetzter unterwegs



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2020)

die Tage auf der 6. Etappe des Jakobsweges sind mir ein paar Hausbesetzer am Wegesrand aufgefallen

MfG Frank


----------



## Lion (4. Aug. 2020)

hallo Frank,
ja so ist das, sobald irgendwo etwas Ruhe einkehrt, ob Jakobsweg oder Urlaub usw.,  schon sind die fleißigen Tiere da und richten sich ein 
VG. Léon

ps: hier brauchst Du aber kein Vogelfutter zu kaufen.


----------

